# 38 pound snapper in 65ft of water



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...ngous-catch-in-Gulf-5590768.php#photo-6537141

Anyone see this yet? Nice to see fish like this commin into Kayak range. Ya never know what my slam you next time you drop down!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a big fish!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I broke an 8/0 circle on something the other day. Stuff like that always makes you wonder how big some of them critters are down there.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Ivarie said:


> I broke an 8/0 circle on something the other day. Stuff like that always makes you wonder how big some of them critters are down there.


That's when you throw the tank on and go check em out


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a damn monster for sure!

I took some customers snapper fishing four years ago and one of the guys caught a 32lb snap in 65ft. My personal best yak snapper was 23lbs from 37ft of water


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Ivarie said:


> I broke an 8/0 circle on something the other day. Stuff like that always makes you wonder how big some of them critters are down there.


I'm pretty sure I watched that happen.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a head like a donkey! That filet is rediculous.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome fish but, I swear I saw his big brother on Sunday in Destin. I was chumming and saw this fish come up. I was like - "what the heck is that.." It literally took me about 10-15 seconds for my head to wrap around the idea that the fish was a snapper. I have caught fish over 30 inches recently. This DWARFED the 30+ inch fish. I swear it was 40". Incredible. Too smart to take what I was offering.

I also saw a Black Snapper that was pushing 7.5 - 8 pounds, but he was just a looker too.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Was that in your kayak fisher dad?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

What a trophy red snapper. From looking at the other pictures, he filleted the fish. I hope he got some nice photos before doing that. If he took those photos, a nice plastic mount of the fish would look great on his wall at his home.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. The one i saw was from the kayak in 65 feet of water near Henderson Beach.


----------

